# Betta and plecos



## Fishobsession (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a normal passive betta that would hardly flare at anything but loved to play and be active. Recently I got a larger tank with 5 fish and a snail(ten gallons) there is a common pleco that is about 2 inches long a kissing fish and three fish that have whiskers(forgot the name of the species). Bubbles the betta and spot the pleco have made a team of sorts. When bubble is eating or just floating around the pleco will watch and swim after the other fishes when they come near bubbles and when spot is sleeping in his cheese dome bubble flares and charges the fishes that get to close. Is this normal or is the tank to small?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

What size is your tank? If you find out the name of your fish, it'll help too. I will also note if it is the "kissing fish" I am thinking of, that fish will grow much too big to be in the same tank as your betta. Most plecos get very big and need 80-100 gallons minimum, plus without enough food... They'll start sucking on the slime coat on the fish. 

I've seen a 2 inch pleco grow to 9 inches in under a year, be warned :lol:

Most importantly right now, are those fish cold water? Tropical? Do you know how big they will get? Compatability is everything... From water temperature, tank size, size of fish etc.


----------



## Fishobsession (Feb 7, 2013)

The water is around 78-80 it's ten gallons and the whisker fish are gourami also as the fish get bigger I'll be getting a 55 gallon tank. The betta is about a inch and half the gouramis are about 2 inches the pleco is 2 inches and the kissing fish is an inch and half like the betta


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ahh ok. Be warned, the gouramis are actually the cousins of bettas - and may not get along so well with him  they (and the pleco) also have a huge bioload! Which can cause lots of ammonia, causing sick or dead fish... Which we don't want you to have to deal with.

As for the behaviour, the 10 gallon isn't enough space for everyone, which is why you are seeing odd behaviour. If both gouramis are males they scout out territory... And will attack, and kill, anything in their chosen domain. As will the Betta. Personally, I'd say to get a bigger tank ASAP, and leave the betta in the 10 (you can find different tank mates for him later), and have the gourami and pleco in the larger tank. The kissing fish... He too is a gourami.

link to care for the kissing gourami.

For the gouramis (I want to gues you have dwarf gouramis, which depending on the strain may get bigger or stay smaller) 

Pleco not sure which one you have, pictures would help :3 

Just to help you out  you've got some interesting fish - we want to make sure you have the best experience that you can have, owning fish.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry I HAD links but apparently it was to another forum, so basically I'll make it short and simple since I am using a phone...

Gouramis especially males need about 30 gallons minimum for two. A 55 would suffice, but be warned the pleco will grow fast and so will the Kissing Gourami. The sooner the better. The Betta can stay in the 10, and tankmates can include: Pygmy Cories (4), African dwarf frogs, snails, shrimp, etc. if you have enough cover and the tank is cycled (heated and filtered is a must). 

Plus for a 55, it'd be fun to decorate


----------



## Fishobsession (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you so much for the help everything seems fine now, spot the pleco has claimed the conco shell I have in there and the betta has the cheese and envy one else is free do what they wish as only as they dont go near the cheese or shell


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Common pelcos reach 24" your going to have to get at least a 55 gallon tank for him someday.

Never keep gouramis and bettas together, they will fight and stress each other out because they are form the same family of fish.

Best of luck!


----------

